# Outdoor bits discount



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I am having to purchase a replacement arm for our Fiamma awning after a problem with it whilst we were away. Outdoor bits appear to be able to supply the arm but how do I manage to get the discount by being a member on here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd check you can;t get it cheaper elsewhere first OB isn't known to be a price beater.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd check you can;t get it cheaper elsewhere first OB isn't known to be a price beater.


I've been searching online and found several other options. The problem with the arm is the cast bracket on the end has broken and it seems that on this particular model it is not removable so looks like I will have to get a complete new arm. If I could get just the bracket it would be a simple job to replace it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean this part

http://tinyurl.com/yanhhbna


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you mean this part
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yanhhbna


Thanks but no it is not that one. It is the cast bracket at the end of the extending arm that comes out under the canopy and attaches the arm to the front panel of the awning. On ours it appears to be fitted with a pressed in spindle so no obvious means of removing it.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it this bracket? What model of awning is yours?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

rayc said:


> Is it this bracket? What model of awning is yours?


Yes that seems to be the one. I am struggling to find one on its own, everything I look at shows it as being part of the complete arm. My awning is a Fiamma F45Ti, probably around 2007 as that is the age of my m/h.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Which bit is broken? The part that inserts into the arm or the bracket bolted to the front rail?
I suggest you contact Johns cross who are Fiamma agents and see if the bracket is available.
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/fiamma-f45-replacement-parts.html


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

rayc said:


> Which bit is broken? The part that inserts into the arm or the bracket bolted to the front rail?
> I suggest you contact Johns cross who are Fiamma agents and see if the bracket is available.
> http://www.johnscross.co.uk/fiamma-f45-replacement-parts.html


The broken bit is the cast bracket that bolts to the front rail, but on all the parts diagrams it seems that the bracket is not a separate item and is only supplied with the complete arm. Anyway thanks for all your help and I will try phoning Johnscross tomorrow and see if we can come up with something.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think this is yours then Charlie http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/fiamma-f45i-f45ti-f1-f50-r-h-knuckle-98655-056.html


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think this is yours then Charlie http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/fiamma-f45i-f45ti-f1-f50-r-h-knuckle-98655-056.html


No, unfortunately that is the knuckle joint at the top of one of the support legs.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Charlie - looks like you might be right about the knuckle not being available on its own. Nothing showing on the F45Ti spares diagram http://www.fiammastore.com/Awning-Spares/F45Ti-Titanium-sizes-250-to-450cm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As we don't have any pictures of the damage, all I can suggests is could it be welded.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As we don't have any pictures of the damage, all I can suggests is could it be welded.


It could probably have been welded but unfortunately the broken section is missing so presume it came off when the awning was initially damaged. All I have left is half of the bracket that is bolted to the front panel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sods law, the bits go missing every time.


----------

